# Clutch Pedal return spring



## Sloan66 (May 7, 2010)

Where does he return spring attach to on a 66 GTO. I know the one end attaches to the Z bar, but not sure where it attaches to veh. Thanks


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

Here's a pic from one of my manuals. I hope this helps.










EDIT:: Dunno how much use that pic is... sorry.


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

Read these forum posts for more info. 

Clutch return spring? - PY Online Forums

Need picture of '66 firewall clutch return spring mount - PY Online Forums

http://forums.performanceyears.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3079732&postcount=6


----------



## Sloan66 (May 7, 2010)

Thanks guy, great info, really appreciate the photos!


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

Sloan66 said:


> Where does he return spring attach to on a 66 GTO. I know the one end attaches to the Z bar, but not sure where it attaches to veh. Thanks


On my 65, I had to modify my spring attachment due to the fact that one header pipe was dead center to the normal attachment point. Used a metal coat hanger to extend it about 2". Been working for about 10 years..


----------

